# Emak/Efco trimmer head



## exSW (Aug 3, 2013)

Just replaced the old head on my 8410 with one of these.Works real well in the light stuff around the house.We will see how it handles fence row.


----------



## olyman (Aug 15, 2013)

exSW said:


> Just replaced the old head on my 8410 with one of these.Works real well in the light stuff around the house.We will see how it handles fence row.



errr, no pic.....


----------



## exSW (Sep 2, 2013)

No,I'm forum illiterate and my phone still flips to close.I used it today on fence row and it did not like .95 gator line.So I went back to the smooth .95 and it fed it pretty well.It can handle bigger line and that's what I'm getting after I use this up.


----------

